# Asmac nyc staffpad



## stevebarden (Sep 30, 2020)

Join me and StaffPad creator David William Hearn on October 6 for discussion of the StaffPad app, digital music notation, and my new book, "Mastering StaffPad: Digital Music Notation for the Modern Composer".









ASMAC NYC Presents: StaffPad – Digital Music Notation through Handwriting Recognition


LA 3 PM NY 6 PM UK 11 PM ASMAC NYC Presents: StaffPad – Digital Music Notation through Handwriting Recognition Featuring: David William Hearn and Steve Barden Moderated by Steve Orich Join us for a...




asmac.org


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 30, 2020)

is this going to be put online later. Always love Mr. Hearn and StaffPad, but I'm not available at that time.


----------



## stevebarden (Sep 30, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> is this going to be put online later. Always love Mr. Hearn and StaffPad, but I'm not available at that time.



I know it will be archived on the ASMAC web site, but if you’re not a member I don’t know if you’ll be able to view it.


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 30, 2020)

gotcha


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 6, 2020)

How long is this scheduled to run?


----------



## stevebarden (Oct 6, 2020)

wcreed51 said:


> How long is this scheduled to run?


I think 3 hours! Probably 2 at least.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 6, 2020)

Yikes! I'll probably have to bow out after an hour, as I'm cooking dinner tonight.


----------



## wbacer (Oct 10, 2020)

Was this event recorded for playback? Is so, does anyone have the URL?


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 10, 2020)

It's supposed to be on the ASMAC web site, but I couldn't find it


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2020)

I caught the first 90 minutes.


----------

